# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  لقاء خاص مع امهاتنا ..

## دموع الغصون

.. (لقاء خاص مع امهاتنا ) ..

فكرة راقت لي كثيراً  و أتمنى أن تروق لكم أيضاً 

أمي أكبر من أي مقدمـــه 
أسألوا دمي  .. وسعادتي ..  و همي .. 
أسألوا التوفيق.. والكدر و الضيق أسألوا الطيب في صفاتي .. والدعاء اللي في صلاتي .. 
أسألوا شهودي .. والدموع اللي في سجودي  ..
أسألوهم وأسألوا دمي .. عن غلا أمي  .. 


جميل بأن يكون للأم في منتدانا العزيز مكانة .. وأن نأخذ بآراء أمهاتنا الحبيبات في الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة.. لذا حباً وتقديرا .. أحببت أن يكون للأم مكانة بين قلوب أعضائنا .. 
فحياك الله أيتها الأم الحبيبة في هذا اللقاء 

لنتغلغل إلى بيت كل وأحد منـا
ونجــري لقاء مع أمهاتنا فأمكم هي أمي ..

سأختار أول عضو بعد هيك العضو المختار رح ياخد الأسئلة ويسأل أمه الله يخليها ويحفظها .. وبس تجاوبهم بجيبلنا الإجابة وبنزلها بالموضوع بعد ذلك سيختار كل عضو العضو الذي يليه 
ويوجه له نفس الأسئلة و إذا أراد الإضافة عليها فله الحق في ذلك 

ملاحظة:
أتمنى وضع نفس إجابات أمهاتكم  لنعيش معهم بصدق .. حتى لو كانت الاجابه .. 
انتظر بلهفة إجابات أمهاتكم.. 


الأسئلة هي 

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟

----------


## &روان&

مو ضوع جدا رائع ابدعت غصون خلص بكرة رح اسال ماما ودردش معها 
واكتبلكم اجاباتها

----------


## محمد العزام

اول شي الله يخليك والدتك دموع ويحفظها ويديمها تاج فوق راسك امين يارب 
ويخلي جميع الامهات 

فكرة اكثر من رائعة ...
للامهات مكانه عظيمة في قلوبنا وهي الدرب اللي بنير الظلمة بطريقنا 

واتمنى من الكل المشاركة بهالموضوع 

ومرة اخرى اجدد الشكر لكي دموع على طروحاتك المميزة

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو كتير روان ومحمد والله يخليلكو امهاتكو يارب ويطول بعمرهم 

أول دعوة رح تكون نظام ثنائي 
لـ 
محمد العزام ولروان 
بننتظر اجابات أمهاتكم الله يخليهن يارب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وين راحوا ,,!!!


مبدعه دموع 

::
::*

----------


## محمد العزام

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
فساد الاخلاق ....... ليس الكل 

السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟
التوفيق ... والنجاح بكل حياته 

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
عادي لامرتب ولا فوضوي .... السبب الديمقراطيه بين العائلة 


السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
اكثر الصفات اللي بتحبها الصدق والامانة ....وبتكره  العصبية 


السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
ان يعم السلام بين الشعوب ...بمعنى اخر بين جميع الديانات في العالم .... لاجل الامان والاطمئنان 


السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
اللهم ارزقهم برزق الحلال ... وابعدهم عن  شرور انفسهم ...


السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟
لانو قلبوهم طيبة من خداع الناس وبامنوا كثير للناس من قريب او بعيد 


السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟
نفس الاسلوب 


السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟
بتقوى الله ... وبالقناعة .... وتدعيلكم بالخير ويخلي امهاتكم  وبتهديكم احلى ورد لاحلى اعضاء ... وبتهدي وردة خاصة لصاحبة الموضوع دموع وبتسلم عليكي وبتحكيلك ان شاء الله مارح تنزل دموع من عيونك غير دموع الفرح 


السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
سالتها انتي راضية عن طريقة اسلوب تربيتك لابناءك ام لا .... 
الجواب ...راضية كثير

----------


## &روان&

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
النت  له سلبيات وايجابيات وسلبياته اكثر من ايجابياته
وهو فعلا مثل الصاحب الساحب اما الى طريق الخير او طريق الشر
وقد ابعد الابناء عن امهاتهم
واصبح الابناء يفضلون الجلوس على النت اكثر من الجلوس مع الامهات




السؤال الثاني :


يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

انو الله  يوفقني في حياتي العملية والعلمية
وتكملي دراسات عليا


السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
فوضوية ههههههه الله يسامحك يا ماما
عدم تنظيم الوقت
وتأجيل الاعمال 


السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
اكثر صفة بتحبها فيا الطيبة
اكثرصفة بتكرها العناد  :Eh S(5): 





السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
او شي اني اشطب النت 
لانو كتير بعد الابناء عن اهاليهم 
واصبح نقمة اكتر ما هو نعمة


السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
الله يهديكي 
السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟
من الاحداث التي تحصل في هذه الايام


السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟
نعم وانا بحرص على تربية الابناء على الاخلاق
السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟
اولا الاستماع الى نصائح الاباء مهما كانت
والقناعة بكل ما هو مقسوم للك
وعدم اتباع المظاهر الكاذبة




السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
هل تري  اسلوبي بالحياة جيد؟؟
نعم نوعا ما ولكن في بعض الامور

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *وين راحوا ,,!!!
> 
> 
> مبدعه دموع 
> 
> ::
> ::*


*
ياهلا فيكِ صديقة منورة 
الله يخليلك أمك يارب 
وجهزي حالك جايك الدور بشي يوم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> السؤال الأول :
> ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
> فساد الاخلاق ....... ليس الكل 
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> 
> يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟
> التوفيق ... والنجاح بكل حياته 
> 
> ...


الله يخليلك خالتو يارب ويطول بعمرها 
يسلمو كتير على الوردة والدعوة الحلوة ربي يطول بعمرك ويديم عليكِ الصحة والعافية 
محمد بدي غلبك بوسلي جبين خالتو واحكيلها هي من دموع وخليها تدعيلي 
ما ازكاها خالتو بجنن باجباتها وبرأيها بجد انبسطت بمشاركتك محمد وانبسطت باجابات خالتو 
يارب تضل تاج فوق روؤسنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

> السؤال الأول :
> ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
> النت  له سلبيات وايجابيات وسلبياته اكثر من ايجابياته
> وهو فعلا مثل الصاحب الساحب اما الى طريق الخير او طريق الشر
> وقد ابعد الابناء عن امهاتهم
> واصبح الابناء يفضلون الجلوس على النت اكثر من الجلوس مع الامهات
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يطولنا بعمر خالتو وما يحرمنا منها ولا من حكياتها الحلوين 
انبسطت كتير باجبات خالتو ونصائحها الحلوين 
بتمنى ربي يديم عليها الصحة والعافية ويبعد عنها كل شر وتفرح فيكو 
سلملي على خالتو واشكريها عني غلبناها

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد & روان 

يسلمو كتير غلبتكو معي بس احكولي شو كان شعوركو لما سألتو خالتو هالأسئلة ؟؟ 

هلا رح غلبكو كمان بما انه هالموضوع كان نظام دعوة ثنائي 
فكل واحد منكو يختار عضو من بعده ليسئل امه 
وبتقدرو تضيفو الاسئله يلي بدكو ياها بما يتناسب مع رؤيتكو للموضوع

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت قاعد المغرب تقريبا لما نزلت الموضوع ...انا وياها وحكيتلها بدي اعمل معك لقاء صحفي وانزلوا بالمنتدى اللي مشارك فيه وحكتلي ياريت ... وحكيتلها اسئلة بدي اجوبتها منك ولصاحبة الموضوع دموع ...حكتلي حاضر .. كان شعور حلو والله ...وبس خلصت كل شي ونزلت اجاباتها حكت الله يوفق هالاعضاء ويخلهم لاهاليهم بس ينتبهوا من هالحياة والي بصير فيها خاصة الصبايا 


الله يخليكي دموع ...وتكرمي رح ابوسلك اياها والله اليوم كمان دعتلك دعوة حلوة وبتحكيلي الله يوفقها امين يارب 


انا رح اختار العضو اللي بعدي ....صديقة بنت الشديفات ...وتجاوب على نفس الاسئلة باعتقادي اسئلة كافية ووافية 



الدعوة لكي الان صديقة

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما أحلاها نيالي دعتلي خالتو ربي يطول بعمرها 
جد بسطتني بهيك دعوات 
الله يخليكو لبعض يارب 

وبننتظر صديقة

----------


## &روان&

اول شي يسلمو للالك
لما حكيت لماما هادا الموضوع  انبسطت كتير وقعدنا ندردش شوي وعلى فكرة انا من فترة ما قعدت مع ماما هيك قعدة وحكينا واتسلينا
 وسألتها الاسئلة وجاوبتهم  بس بكل سؤال بتفتحلي مجلد لهيك انا اختصرتهم شوي هههههههه
وانا بختار العضو يلي بعدي شمس
وطبعا زي ما اتفضل الاخ محمد رح نعتمد اسئلتك 
بما انها شاملة معضم الاشيا
وكتير ماما بتسلم عليكي وعلى فكرة انا دايما بحكيلها عنك
وبتقرأمعي مواضيعك طبعا لما تكون فاضية

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليلنا خالتو يارب وكتري قعدات معها يا روان ازا هيك قعدات رح تنتج هيك نصائح خليكِ معها 24/24 وخليها معنا هي كمان 
سلمي عليها وبوسيلي ياها لخالتو خليها تدعيلنا 
والله امهاتنا همه الخير والبركه بطيبتهم وعفويتهم ونصائحهم 


بننتظر شمس

----------


## shams spring

*كتير حلوة فكرة الموضوع ~.~ دموع ~.~
والاحلى اجوبة ام محمد وام روان الله يخليهم الكم يا رب وما يحرمكم منهم 

ويسلمو ~.~ روان ~.~ على اختياري
وان شاء الله بس ارجع ع البيت رح بسأل الماما وحط اجوبتها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتنوري بأي وقت شمس 


بننتظر مشاركة 
شمس & صديقة

----------


## shams spring

الأسئلة هي 

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

نظرة سيئة 
نعم سرقهم منا

السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

اتمنى لها التوفيق في تحصيلها الدراسي الحالي واكمالها لدراساتها العليا ان شاء الله

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
اوقات مرتبة واوقات فوضوية حسب الدوام والعطلة

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟

اكثر صفة تعجبني فيها جرئتها وشخصيتها القوية 
يا ريت لو بتخفف من عنادها شوي وتلتزم بنصائحي كلها 


السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟

منع الاختلاط في الجامعات ... لانه يخالف ديننا

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟

الله يوفقهم ويهديهم 

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

من فساد المجتمع  الي كتران هالايام

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

نعم واكيد لانه كل واحد مقتنع باسلوبه

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

انهم يقدمو برامج توعوية ثقافية يفيدو بها الشباب والبنات ويعرفوهم الصح من الغلط

السؤال العاشر 
 أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
سألتها هاد السؤال : شو رايك بجيل اليوم ؟؟
- عنيد واغلبو غير واعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يخليلك خالتو يارب ويطول بعمرها ويسلمها على هيك نصائح 
غلبناها معنا سلميلي عليها شمس 
بشكركو من كل قلبي على روعة هالمشاركة 

وشمس لو بدي غلبك اختاري عضو من بعدك 


و بننتظر صديقة وينك صديقة طولتي علينا*

----------


## (dodo)

انا بدي اريحكو امي نفس ام روان  
لو كان عندي لا سمح الله زوجة اب كان سألتها 
بس الحمدلله مافي 
وغصون كالعادة متميزة بطرحك للمواضيع
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## دموع الغصون

طيب دودو ديري بالك خالتو تشوف هالرد وتعرف انك ناويه تزوجي عمو ههههههه
الله يخليلها يارب ويطول بعمرها و إن شاء الله تفرح فيكِ وبروان 
بس لازم تحكيلنا شو اكتر صفه بتحبها فيكِ واكتر صفه ما بتحبها يعني اسئليها الاسئله يلي بتكون خاصة بالعضو يلي بسئل امه بهيك بنعرفك بعيون خالتو ولا مابدك ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

هههههههههه
لا بدي بس هسا نايمة وبسابع نومة 
خلص ان شاءالله رح ارجع

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما احلاكِ وأنتِ سالتها هلا بتموتك خالتو خليها نايمه وبراحتك بس يكون معك مجال بتنورينا 

بس ما تغيبي كتير لانه حابه اعرف الاجابات

----------


## shams spring

*الله يسلمك يا دمووع ان شاء الله بيوصل 

وانا بدي اختار ~.~ دموع الغصون ~.~ لتجاوب عن هاي الاسئلة 
بانتظار اجوبة خالتو يا دموع الله يخليلك ياها يا رب ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

واجابات ماما جاهزين 


بس صديقة وينك الهم  4 أيام مختارينك 
مشتاقين نشوف اجابات خالتو

----------


## دموع الغصون

طبعاً لكون صريحة معكو من البداية مارح غير شي من اجابات ماما رح انقلها متل ما هي 
لكن للعلم ماما اوقات بتبع معي منتدى وتقريباً مكونه صورة عن كل عضو وسلام وتحيه كبيره منها لأمهاتكو ولإلكو

الأسئلة هي 

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
النت هو كالنهر الجاري – نعمه ونقمه - يرفد بعدة روافد من مصادر مختلفة و يروي الضمأ عن طريق عدة قنوات كل إنسان يحدد القناة الخاصة فيه إذا كانت مالحة أو عذبة أو معكرة .. الخ هذه القناة ستروي الأرض الموجهة لها و تختلف باختلاف الثمر المزروع وجودته والثمر هو عقول أبنائنا 
النت هو وسيلة من وسائل المعرفة فلم يسرقنا كبشرو لن يسيطر علينا فهو مسخر لنا 


السؤال الثاني :
يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟
تترك بصمة واضحة و أساسية بكل ماجالات حياتها العملية والعلمية وتكون مميزة باي مكان بتتواجد فيه .. السعادة الدائمة

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
مرتبه لانها وحيدة 

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
أكثر صفه بحبها عفويتها وحنيتها خوفها من الله والطموح
أكثر صفة بتمنى تبتعد عنها تصرفاتها كطفلة - داخل البيت -الدلع الزايد علينا للآن مو مقتنعه انها كبرت 

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
الرجوع إلى الدين الإسلامي الصحيح 

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
الله يبعد عنك شر بني آدم ولا يوليك لظالم

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟
ولاد الحرام 

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟
بنفس الطريقة و أفضل كمان

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟
خافو الله بكل أعمالكو عامل كما تحب أن تعامل 

السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
لو رجع فيكِ الزمن لسنوات لورى رح ترجعي تدرسي نفس تخصصك او رح تغيري توجهك كامل متل ما أنتِ هلا كناشطة اجتماعية ومهتمة بحقوق الإنسان ؟
اللغة العربية جزء مني ودراستي لالها كانت رغبة مو اجبار و لاكمل هالرغبة كملت ماستر بنفس المجال لكن الإنسان بطبعة طموح وبحب ينمي هواياته جربت التدريس لفترة مالقيت حالي بهاد المجال توجهت لهواياتي في مجال المجتمع المدني وتنميته وحقوق الإنسان .

----------


## دموع الغصون

رح اختار من بعدي 


" معاذ ملحم " 

مشتاقين نشوف اجابات خالتو يا معاذ

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع 
بتشكر خالتوا على هالاجابات الرائعة والمميزة ... الله يخليها لالك ويحفظها لالك وتاج على راسك 
واحكيلها على لساني ... رح نخاف الله بكل شي وياريت الكل يخاف على اولاده زي خوفك عليهم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دموع بحب احكيلك ربي يحفظلك امك من عيون الناس ومن كل شر 

واجابات رائعه ..

يعطيك العافيه خالتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليكو يارب ويخليلكو امهاتكو 
إن شاء الله يا محمد رح وصللها حكيك لو ما قرأته لوحدها طبعاً 
صديقة الله يخليكِ يارب 
يلا صديقة عم ننتظر اجاباتك اختارك محمد من اربع ايام وانتِ تقلانه علينا او خالتو مشغوله يمكن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اسفه ما انتبهت كان واحد فيكم ذكرني 

بكره بإذن الله*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> رح اختار من بعدي 
> 
> 
> " معاذ ملحم " 
> 
> مشتاقين نشوف اجابات خالتو يا معاذ


*
ان شاء الله قريبا ..

رح تشوفي الاجابات .. نقل حصري هنا .. من ماما إلكم ..*

----------


## shams spring

*دموع الله يخليلك خالتو يا رب 
وسلميلي عليها كتير السلام  والمجال الي داخلة فيه هو مجال رائع جدا الله يوفقها وتكمل فيه ع خير يا رب

ويسلمو ع النصائح الرائعة يا خالتو ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو كتير لزوئك شمس 
الله يخليلك امك يارب ويطول بعمرها 

بوصل تحيات ماما لكل الأعضاء 

.
.
.
صديقة & معاذ 
وينكو عم  نتظر اجابات امهاتكم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

الانترنت وسيلة يجب إستخدامها بالشكل السليم و الصحيح ويجب أن ننظم الوقت في الجلوس عـ الانترنت
اه والله سرقهم .. يلا بس مش مشكلة بكره بزهقوا الانترنت وبرجعوا متل اول و احسن 


السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

أتمنى لـ معاذ الهداية و الخير و أتمنى أن يستخدم الانترنت بشكل منظم .

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟

مرتب .. تربايتي 

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟

طاعة الوالدين .. أكثر صفه بحبها بـ معاذ 
واكثر صفه بتمنى انو يبعد عنها .. عدم الجلوس عـ الانترنت لوقت طويل 

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟

*التغيير يبدأ بأنفسنا أولاً 
**(إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم)**
*
السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟

أن يهديهم الله حق هدايته 
وأن يوفقهم الله في الدنيا و الاخره
ولما يحب ويرضى

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

من حب الأم و الأب على أبنائهم يخافون عليهم كثيراً 
وكذلك يجب أن يخاف الوالدين على أبنائهم في هذا الزمان و الوقت الحالي لما نشاهده من أحداث و وقائع حصلت للشباب عبر الانترنت ( ضحايا الإنترنت )

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

أن يتبع أسلوب و طرق اخرى .. لان كل شخص وله طريقة معينة ونظام معين في التربية .

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

أنصحكم بأن تكونوا من حملة رسالة الخير و رسالة الدين الإسلامي للعالم أجمع ولفئة الشباب بشكل خاص .
وأنصحكم بالتعاون فيما بينكم  وأن تتبعوا أسلوب الحوار الهادف 

السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟

شو عاملة عشاء اليوم ..؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليلك خالتو معاذ ويطول بعمرها 
ماشاء الله عليها وعلى نصائحها وتفكيرها 
استمتعت كتير باجباتهها ، غلبناها معنا اشكرها عني وسلملي عليها كتير 
و إن شاء الله بنكون من حملة رسالة الخير 
معاذ لو بدي غلبك اختار عضو من بعدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

صديقة بأي وقت بتحبي تشاركينا ياهلا فيكِ 



الدعوة الآن موجهة لــ 


*" Mr_Hell"*

و 

*" أمجاد الشموخ " 

*
ننتظر تفاعلكم

----------


## Mr_HelL

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

النت منيح للي بعرف يستخدمو وخراب بيوت للمتزوجات الي بصونو زوجهم... وسرق ابنائي مني بس لما بطلبهم بكونو متواجدين

السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

بتمنى الله يوفقو ويكون احسن الناس وبتمنى يترك الدخان

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟

لا مرتب ... السبب اختو يلي ربتو علمتو على هيك

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟

صدقو معي ... وبتمنى يبعد عن العصبية

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟

بتمنى اغير كل الاديان للدين الاسلامي وكل الناس تعبد ربنا عبادة حق مش بس يكون مسلم بالهوية ... لأنو الاسلام الحق هو سبب تجمع الشعوب ويكون كل واحد قلبو ع الثاني وبخاف ع ملصحة غيرو اكثر من مصلحتو

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟

الله يوفقكم ويبعدكم عن الطريق الحرام

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

من الي بصير حالياً بالشارع الاردني صرنا نسمح كثير فلان قتل وفلان عمل وفلان انحبس

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

نعم

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

الله يوفقكم ويقوي ايمانكم وان شاء الله بتكونو احسن الناس 

السؤال العاشر
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
شو طابختيلنا اليوم ميت جوع ؟  :Frown: 
روح طير من وجهي هاد الي هامك بطنك بس  :Frown:

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليلك خالتو يا علاء اجاباتها روعة 
و روحها لطيفة ومرحه وتفكير عميق ورؤية شمولية 
ان شاء الله بتفرح فيكو والله يخليكو لبعض 

اغلبك علاء اختار عضو ليشارك من بعدك وخبره برسالة يوزر

----------


## Mr_HelL

> الله يخليلك خالتو يا علاء اجاباتها روعة 
> و روحها لطيفة ومرحه وتفكير عميق ورؤية شمولية 
> ان شاء الله بتفرح فيكو والله يخليكو لبعض 
> 
> اغلبك علاء اختار عضو ليشارك من بعدك وخبره برسالة يوزر



الله يخليكي دموع ويخلي كل امهات العالم لأبنائهم 

بختار مادلين

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

ان شاء الله بستجيب لدعوتكِ اشكرك كثير على مجهودك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع اكثر من رائع .. حتى الأم ما سلمت منك يا دموع 
اكيد الي الشرف المشاركة في الموضوع وقريباً رح احط اجابات الست الوالدة كما ستقولها تماماً ..

كل الشكر والتقدير الك دموع وربي يخليلك امك وجميع امهات المسلمين
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أمجاد بنتظر مشاركتك بكل شوق بتنور باي وقت 

*** 
شايف يا هدوء نحنا شو بنسوى بنلاهم 
همه بركتنا .. الله يخليلك خالتو يارب ويطول بعمرها 
بنتظر اجاباتها بكل شوق 
ما طول هدوء*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

الأسئلة هي 

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
تكنولوجيا غيرت الكثيرين ,, نعم سرق بعضهم 

السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟
ان تحقق ما تتمنى ..

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
فوضويه  .. لانها آخر العنقود  " الحلقه الاخيره بس هاي من عندي "

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
هدوئها بحبه وبكره المزاجيه والعصبيه فيها ..

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
قلوب بعض البشر .. لانها تغير كل شي 

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
اللهم استرهم ووفقهم لما تحبه و ترضاه ..

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟
ولاد الحرام خربوا الدنيا ..

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟
اكيد بنفس المنهج لانه والحمدلله متربين منيح

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟
اياكم والعمل السيء فأن حياتنا كما تدين تدان .. وربي يحفظكم من كل مكروه وينشر الراحه على حياتكو ..

السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟

سألت امي .؟؟
انتي بتحبي حدا من اخواني او اخواتي اكثر من الثاني .؟؟

جاوبتني انه الام ما بتميز بين ولادها لانهم كلهم قطعه من قلبها ..

يعطيكـ العافيه دموع وآسفه على التأخير سامحيني فديتك يا غاليه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله يخليلك خالتو يارب شو انه حكيها بجنن 
انبسطت كتير باجاباتها وبنصائحها وبدعواتها 
ربي يطول بعمرها و يحميها من كل شر 
سلميلنا عليها صديقه وما تغلبيها لماما كتير مو انه اخر العنقود تعزبيها كتير 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

صديقه لو حابه تختاري عضو يشارك من بعدك .. المجال مفتوح بالإضافة لشباب والصبايا يلي عم ننتظرهم هلا 



شباب وصبايا وينكو 


أمجاد 
مادلين 
هدوء 
عم ننتظر مشاركتكو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ويخليكِ دموع الله يسلمك ولا يهمك يوصل 


اختار // ان الله يراك //*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟
هو عالم نستفيد منه بشتى أنواع الصور  فعلا بسرق الابناءء من أهليهم 
السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟
أتمنى له حياة سعيدة ويختار ألإنسانه إلي يرتاح لها وأمنيتي أشوفه أسعد مخلوق

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
طيبته وخوفه علينا ومرحه معنا مع انه بزودها في المزح الله يرضى عليه 
نفسي يبتعد عن الدخان 

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
نفسي يتغير العالم لعالم إسلامي يخاف الله ويعبده حق العبادة لأنه أصبحنا في عالم 
نخاف منه كثيراً من الفتن 
السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
الله يرضى عليه دنيا وأخره ويوفقه في حياته 
السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟
طبيعي أي أم بتحب تحافظ على أبنائها وتخاف عليهم  وأنا بخاف عليهم من الفتن 
خاصة في هذا زمان الصعب 
السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟
اتمنى يحفظه على القيم والتقاليد العربية الأصيلة ويتطوروا بشكل ما يعارض أخلاقهم ودينهم 
السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟
أهم نصيحة هي مخافة الله ونضعه أمام أعيوننا وعلى ذالك نقيس أمور حياتنا 
السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك 
سئلتها شو رايك بصاحبة الموضوع وأسئلتها
جاوبها الله يحفظها ويحرسها من كل عين ما شاء الله مثقفه الله يخليها لأهلها
وبتشكرك كثير 

بشكرك على الاستضافة وعلى المجهود الرائع 
كل الود والتقدير لكِ
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يخليلك خالتو يارب ويطول بعمرها 
استمتعت كتير باجاباتها وبمشاركتك 
ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من نصائحها 
بشكرك امجاد وياريت تختار عضو من بعدك وتخبره برسالة يوزر

----------


## دموع الغصون

عم ننتظر 
هدوء عاصف 
مادلين 
ان الله يراك

----------


## دموع الغصون

الدعوة الآن لـــ 



الوردة الأردنية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا دموع على الدعوة وهلا رح جاوب  لانها هيها الوالدة بجنبي لانها بتكون بجنبي وانا بشتغل عالنت بتتسلى معي بعد الفطور 

السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

مفيد وكويس بس بنفس الوقت بؤخذ الواحد من هالدنيا وبصراحة اخذ بنتي مني  بطلت اقعد معها مثل العالم 


السؤال الثاني :

يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

انه ربي يوفقها بحياتها ويرزقها ابن الحلال الي يصونها ويحفظها ويبعدها عن اولاد الحرام 


السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟
مرتبة ونظيفة السبب واضح لاني هيك ربيتها 


السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟
اكثر صفة بحبها هدوئها وعفويتها  
واكثر صفة بحب تبعد عنها طيبة قلبها وحساسيتها الزايدة 


السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟
انه يرجع الزمن لوراء والعالم كله يعيش بامان واستقرار وهاذ بسبب الي بنشوفه هالايام على التلفزيون 


السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟
انه ربي يوفقهم ويبعد عنهم اولاد الحرام ويرزقهم بعدد شعر رؤوسهم ويعطيهم لحتى يثريهم ويستر عليهم دنيا واخرة 


السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

لانهم على نياتهم وانت قولي الشباب بدبروا حالهم اما عندي بنت طيبة قلب اي حد بضحك عليها وبستغلها وطيبة قلبها وعفويتها هي الي مضيعتها 


السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

لا بنفس الاسلوب 



السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

انه كونوا ايد وحدة وكونوا اخوة ببعضكم يخافوا على بعض وربي يوفقكوا بحياتكو ويرزقكم وديروا بالكم على بنتي


السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟
هل انتي راضية عني ؟

راضية والحمدلله رضا قلبي وربي عليكي 

شكرا دموع الك ولكل الاعضاء 
وهاي الوالدة بتسلم عليكي وبتدعيلك انه ربي يوفقك بحياتك وبتسلم عالكل

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك ويسلمها وصليلها تحياتي وسلامي 
الله يطول بعمر خالتو  ويخليلنا ياها 
اجاباتها حلوه كتير و بجنن وعفويه و طيبة 
استمتعت كتير باجاباتها 
شكراً لالك ولخالتو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> الله يسلمك ويسلمها وصليلها تحياتي وسلامي 
> الله يطول بعمر خالتو  ويخليلنا ياها 
> اجاباتها حلوه كتير و بجنن وعفويه و طيبة 
> استمتعت كتير باجاباتها 
> شكراً لالك ولخالتو



تسلمي يا دموع الله يخليكي  ويخليلك الوالدة وسلمي عليها امانة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصل السلام وشافته بعينها 


لي عودة لاختيار عضو جديد

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الدعوة هلأ 



" فيروز " 






عم ننتظر اجابات خالتو 

*

----------


## فيروز

*السؤال الأول :
ماهي نظرتك للنت ؟ وهل فعلا ألنت سرق أبنائكِ من الجلوس معكِ ؟

والله النت بلوة، صارت هـالبنت بدال ما تحكي معي تقعد تحكي معه

السؤال الثاني :
يا ترى ما هو الحلم و الأمنية التي تتمنينها لابنك أو أبنتك الذي يقرأ عليك هذه الأسئلة ؟

الله يهدي بالها ويعطيها على قد نيتها

السؤال الثالث :
هل ابنكِ هذا أو أبنتك هذه مرتبة أم فوضوية ؟ وما هو السبب ؟

فوضوضية وكتير، لـأنها عـطول بتفكر انه شو ما رتبنا رح يرجع يتعفكش

السؤال الرابع :
ما هي أكثر صفه تحبيها بإبنكِ / أبنتكِ التي تطرح الأسئلة و أكثر صفة تتمنى البعد عنها ؟

بـحبها لما تضحك وأضحكنا،  وبدي تبعد عن الـللامُبالة غير مُبالية ابداً

السؤال الخامس :
لو طلب منكِ أن تغيري شيء في هذا العالم .. ما هو أول شيء تفكرين تغيره ؟ ولماذا ؟

بنهي اليهود عن وجه الأرض وكل طاغي لـأنه كل إلي بصير فينا من بلاوي من وراهم

السؤال السادس :
أكثر دعاء تردديه لأبنائكِ ؟

الله يعطيك على قد نيتك

السؤال السابع :
ما هو سبب خوفكِ على أبنائكِ ؟

أولادي طيبين كتير لـدرجة أنهم بـيسامحوا وبرضوا بـسرعة وبس يحبوا بحبوا من قلبهم لـهيك عـطول مش مرتاحين
خايفة الحياة تغيرهم على بعض

السؤال الثامن :
هل تتمني أن يربي أبنك ابناءه بنفس اسلوبك أم يتبع طرق واساليب اخرى ؟

لأ، جيل اليوم مش زي جيلنا كله اله تربيته وزمنه
بس الدين ما بتغير يربوا على الدين والباقي كل واحد وزمنه

السؤال التاسع
نصيحة تنصحيننا بها ؟

لا تخلوا النت ياخدكم من حبايبكم ومن حالكم

السؤال العاشر 
أطرح أي سؤال يدور في ذهنك لأمك ؟

عـطول بسألها ليه بتحبيني؟

بتقلي لـأنك آخر العنقود وأجيتيني على كبر لما كُنت مشتهية الأولاد
ولـأنك بـتفهميني من دون ما أحكي

الله يخليلي إياكي يآ شمس البيت*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فيروز الله يخليلك خالتو يارب 
ماشاء الله عليها نبسطت كتير بحكيها واجوبتها 
الله يطول بعمرها ويخليكِ الها وتشوفك احلى عروس 




*

----------

